# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Περνούν πτερόροια από τώρα;

## CaptainChoco

Γεια σε όλους! Σήμερα μου είπε η μητέρα μου ότι βρήκε στο πάτωμα δίπλα στο σημείο που βάζουμε τα πουλιά το βράδυ, αρκετά πούπουλα. Δεν μπόρεσα να τα δω η ίδια γιατί τα είχε καθαρίσει αλλά μου είπε ότι ήταν άσπρα. Οπότε υπέθεσα ότι ήταν του θηλυκού το οποίο όταν το πήρα είχε ακόμα λίγο μαύρο στη μυτούλα της (που σημαίνει ότι ήταν νεαρό σε ηλικία) και δεν ανησύχησα ιδιαίτερα. Μετά όμως σκέφτηκα να κοιτάξω στον πάτο του κλουβιού και βρήκα και πούπουλο του αρσενικού. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να περνούν πτερόροια;   ::

----------


## jk21

ειτε αυτο (παθολογικη ή κανονικη ) ή δεν τους αρεσει το υλικο φωλιας που εχεις ή απλα δεν εχεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι μεν στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά με χώρισμα, δεν ξεπουπουλιάζονται μόνα τους δηλαδή για να βάλουν στη φωλιά.
Μπορούν να περνούν τη φυσιολογική τους πτερόροια τώρα; Εξαρτάται από το πότε έχουν γεννηθεί;

----------


## olga

Ίσως να περνάνε και πτεροροια. Νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει κι με το πότε γενηθηκαν. Και εμένα κάποια κόκατιλ περασαν πριν 3 βδομάδες που έκλεισαν χρόνο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το θηλυκό πουλάκι μου είναι μικρό πάντως οπότε πρέπει να περνάει την πρώτη της πτερόροια (μετά από αυτή που περνούν για να αλλάξει το φτέρωμα από νεοσσού σε ενήλικου πουλιού). Το αρσενικό δυστηχώς δεν ξέρω τι ηλικία έχει οπότε δεν μπορώ και να υπολογίσω στο περίπου αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι :/

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε περίπτωση που περνούν όντως τη φυσιολογική τους πτερόροια τώρα πως μπορώ να τα ενισχύσω διατροφικά; 
Τώρα τους δίνω 2 φορές την εβδομάδα αυγό και εναλλάξ καρότο, γλυστρίδα και θέλω να δοκιμάσω πιπεριά φλωρίνης και το μέρος του καρπουζιού που δεν τρώμε εμείς.
Επίσης τους βάζω καθημερινά και κάνουν μπανάκι και 1 φορά την εβδομάδα πολυβιταμίνες στο νερό.

----------


## panos70

Μια χαρα τα κανεις ολα ,αν θελεις τους δινεις βιταμηνες στο νερο για την πτεροροια αν παλι θελεις νομιζω πως με το αυγο  την γλυστριδα  και την πιπερια καλυπτεσαι ως ενα μερος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Να επισημάνω εδώ πως το ότι τα κάνω όλα μια χαρά το οφείλω σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ, γιατί χωρίς τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες σας δεν επρόκειτο να έχω αποκτήσει τις επαρκείς γνώσεις. Οπότε σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εν τέλει ίσως και να βρήκα τι γίνεται με τα φτερά που βγάζουν. Σήμερα ξύπνησα νωρίς και παρατηρούσα τα πουλιά. Πάει λοιπόν ο αρσενικός κοντά κοντά στο χώρισμα και τείνει την ουρά του στη θυληκιά για να τραβήξει πούπουλα! Έμεινα! Τώρα δηλαδή θέλουν να φτιάξουν φωλιά; Και αν ναι, τι να τους κάνω; Να τα αφήσω έτσι απλώς; Με το χώρισμα θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν θα καταφέρουν να μαδηθούν και τόσο πολύ. Γιατί η εποχή για αναπαραγωγές πέρασε και είναι και μικρά σε ηλικία.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα...Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη πλέον ότι η μικρή μου περνάει πτερόροια. Πέφτουν αρκετά φτερά κάθε μέρα χωρίς όμως να μένει κάποιο σημείο του σώματός της "καραφλό". Προσπαθώ να την ενισχύσω όσο μπορώ διατροφικά για να το περάσει πιο εύκολα. Σήμερα έφαγε και γλυστρίδα και μπορώ να πω πως την τίμησε ιδιαίτερα!

Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι πως παρατηρώ κάποιες φορές μέσα στην ημέρα θα έχει μια μικρή υπνηλία. Δεν κάθεται φουσκωμένη ή κάτι τέτοιο. Απλώς θα κλείνουν λίγο τα μάτια της σαν να ξεκουράζεται. Μέσα στη μέρα θα φάει κανονικά, θα κάνει μπάνιο και θα είναι δραστήρια, απλώς κάποιες φορές, ξεκουράζεται ας πούμε.
Από ότι διάβασα μπορεί να ευθύνεται και η πτερόροια για την υπνηλία της. Ισχύει;

----------


## blackmailer

Γενικά η πτερόροια είναι μια επίπονη διαδικασία για όλα τα πουλάκια, ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες που έχει αυξηθεί ιδιαίτερα η θερμοκρασία ίσως νιώθει κάπως έξτρα κουρασμένη ή δυσκίνητη. Νομίζω ότι όσο την βλέπεις να τρώει και να πίνει νεράκι κανονικά δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς...Σιγά σιγά θα δείς και τα πρώτα "καλάμια" απο τα νέα φτερά που δεν έχουν ανοίξει ακόμα!! Εμένα η μικρή μου Sunny έχει τώρα 2-3 βδομάδες που ξεκίνησε την πρώτη της πτερόροια και όλο βρίσκω πουπουλάκια χάμω και όλο και βλέπω νέα φτεράκια να πετάγονται.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι πως η ζέστη είναι πάρα πολύ έντονη. Μόλις της βάζω μπανιέρα τρέχει μέσα κατευθείαν. Τα καλάμια δεν ξέρω αν θα τα δω γιατί άσπρα αυτά, άσπρη και αυτή...χάνονται! :Ρ Μπορώ να πω πως με καθησύχασες κάπως γιατί τη μια τη βλέπω να ψηλοκοιμάται και λέω κάτι έχει και την άλλη τη βλέπω να κάνει τρέλες, να τρώει, να πίνει, να κάνει μπάνιο και λέω μπα ιδέα μου είναι! Οπότε σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!  :Anim 37:

----------

